# Smallmouth rivers?



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey everybody, I've been a catfisherman all my life, but I've recently been introduced to the world of smallmouth bass. I know of a great spot for smallies, but its about a 2 1/2 hour drive. I was wondering if somebody could give me any tips as to which rivers produce in my area. I live in Findlay. I've checked the forums and it looks like the Maumee would be a good place to start. Not looking for anyones hot spots, just a nudge in the right direction would be awesome. I'll either be fishing from shore or wading. Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I've heard the Blanchard can be productive at times but the fish haven't been real big. I caught a 13" smallie by the riffles off of East Main Cross a couple of weeks ago but only had a little while to fish and haven't made it back since. That was on a fly, I've never had any luck spin casting. I've heard a lot of people getting them between the dam and bright rd. bridge. I waded up river a couple of weeks ago from one of the parks by the reservoirs but it was mostly ankle deep and the only pool I hit was loaded with carp. I'm thinking about going back and giving them a try, should be fun on a fly rod.


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

A 10 to 20lb carp on a fly rod would definitely be a wild ride! Thanks for the info.


----------



## freshwaterwhale (Jul 8, 2012)

Not sure the size your trying for but the old railroad bridge just north of Benton Ridge hold`s nice ultralite fish. I feel a 2 lb fish in the river`s around here is a nice one,I have canoed the river from Mt.Blanchard to rt. 235 and there are some good hole`s just not many 3 ft is deep for the most part ,either way it is fun I haven`t had the canoe out since my Fish pal took up golf and I am getting to old to drag it around myself.Good luck


----------

